# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Applied Radiological Anatomy for Medical Students

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*Applied Radiological Anatomy for Medical Students       * 

 


Applied Radiological Anatomy for Medical Students is the definitive atlas of human anatomy, utilizing the complete range of imaging modalities to describe normal anatomy and radiological findings. Initial chapters describe all imaging techniques and introduce the principles of image interpretation. These are followed by comprehensive sections on each anatomical region. Hundreds of high-quality radiographs, MRI, CT and ultrasound images are included, complemented by concise, focussed text. Many images are accompanied by detailed, fully labelled line illustrations to aid interpretation. Written by leading experts and experienced teachers in imaging and anatomy, Applied Radiological Anatomy for Medical Students is an invaluable resource for all students of anatomy and radiology.
.GET IT HERE.

http://hotfile.com/dl/21198413/f1312fd/AppliedRadiologicalAnatomyForMedicalStudents_1stEd  ition.pdf.html

----------


## murtada61

thank>>>>>>>>>>youuuuuuuuuuu :9ec73e7126:

----------


## nashaer

Thanksssssssssssss

----------


## dr_dede_2010

thank you

----------


## medicine100

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع  :Big Grin:

----------


## استشارى

شكرررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااا :Bl (7):

----------

